# Thank You Everyone -- Leaving.



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

Just wanted to thank everyone in the D2G/D2 community. I'm leaving since I just upgraded to a Galaxy Nexus. Thanks you guys so much for helping keep these phones somewhat alive specially the D2G since it was extremely hard to get things working. It's been a great run with the community and my D2G/D2. Special thanks to the developers/porters/themers etc and just people who knew a lot about issues and helped me out.

Just to name a few -- Bikerdude880[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)], MrB206, x13thangelx, Revnumbers, Fabolous [if he's seeing this, which i highly doubt] And everyone else[/background]!

THANK YOU! LONG LIVE D2G/D2!!! Really gonna miss them


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah I just preordered the Galaxy S3 myself.
I'd like to thank those guys as well, they were a great help to the community.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for being a part of it all. Honestly, porting this crap was a blast and listening to people bitch was sick! 

On a serious note, I'm glad you enjoyed Android enough to want to have to full uninhibited experience


----------



## miga (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah, I enjoyed my time with this community even though we all had to suffer losing a lot of potential from our devices because of Motorola's dumb decisions.

It did make me want the full Android experience though, and I thoroughly enjoy my Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

Enjoy the new phone.

May I ask what you are doing with your Droid 2 Global? Would be willing to donate it to the developers here like x13thAngelx or BikeDude880?


----------



## ExodusC (Jun 27, 2011)

I too pre-ordered a Samsung Galaxy S3. The fact that it is expected to have such a huge install base internationally, as well as on every US carrier, makes me think ROM development for it and long-term community support will be booming. Not to mention the word is the bootloader will be unlocked on the Verizon SGS3 (apparently this is common for Samsung phones on Verizon?).

It won't get direct support from Google like the Galaxy Nexus will, but it's going to be fast and have a great community, so I'm excited.

Anyways, I have no idea how I would have survived with my Droid 2 Global without this community. I first got the D2G expecting it to be a similar experience to what I had with my previous phones- a Nexus One and a Droid 1. I was obviously wrong. Still, all of the awesome developers over the past two years like bikedude880[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)], MrB206, x13thangelx, Revnumbers, BeansTown106 (who is coming over to the SGS3 scene I believe), hell, even AngDroid from back in the day.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I can't believe this little almost-forgotten phone has survived[/background] so long, and still somehow has managed to have mostly-working ICS ROMs.

Thanks again to all the developers who have made it possible. Even when my new phone comes in, I'm definitely keeping my D2G on backup and will have some fun flashing updated ROMs to it. I hope some of you guys will end up on the Galaxy S3!


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

Crocadile said:


> Enjoy the new phone.
> 
> May I ask what you are doing with your Droid 2 Global? Would be willing to donate it to the developers here like x13thAngelx or BikeDude880?


I passed it on to my little brother. I felt terrible that he had a multimedia phone


----------



## nomad5133 (Dec 10, 2011)

I too am sort of leaving, upgraded to a D4. Love the new phone and don't want to root it yet since ICS is coming anyways. But I miss my ICS roms on my D2 from all of the great devs. on here. Still have my D2 and waiting to root it once .621 can be rooted lol.

Have fun with the nexus!


----------



## kwyrt (Nov 1, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> Yeah I just preordered the Galaxy S3 myself.
> I'd like to thank those guys as well, they were a great help to the community.


What's with so many people ditching the keyboards!?!? I figured a lot of my D2 brothers and sisters would be upgrading to the D4 like Nomad and I did! Really loved your CM7 builds PhantomGamers. Was hoping to see you in the D4 forums. But have fun with you S3! Looks like a helluva phone! For a non-keyboard phone that is


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

kwyrt said:


> What's with so many people ditching the keyboards!?!? I figured a lot of my D2 brothers and sisters would be upgrading to the D4 like Nomad and I did! Really loved your CM7 builds PhantomGamers. Was hoping to see you in the D4 forums. But have fun with you S3! Looks like a helluva phone! For a non-keyboard phone that is


It's not the keyboard, but the company.
If there was an equivalent of the S3 with a keyboard I'd probably go with that, but I don't want to support Motorola until they straighten up.
I'll be sticking with mod-friendly manufacturers from now on.

Hope you enjoy the D4 though!


----------



## n00dle (Aug 7, 2011)

Might as well jump in on this thread. I too have appreciated the hard work of all the current and past D2 devs-all the way back to Fission. 
I upgraded to Razr Maxx few weeks ago. Mobile data died(Can that part of the hardware go out by itself??)

So.. Obviously I've had to change my name from D2user. Not really accurate anymore. Was real creative anyway, right!? 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## ExodusC (Jun 27, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> It's not the keyboard, but the company.
> 
> If there was an equivalent of the S3 with a keyboard I'd probably go with that, but I don't want to support Motorola until they straighten up.


This basically sums it up for me.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

n00dle said:


> Might as well jump in on this thread. I too have appreciated the hard work of all the current and past D2 devs-all the way back to Fission.
> I upgraded to Razr Maxx few weeks ago. Mobile data died(Can that part of the hardware go out by itself??)
> 
> So.. Obviously I've had to change my name from D2user. Not really accurate anymore. Was real creative anyway, right!?
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


At least you didn't choose n00ble









Sadly my contract expires in December, so I still have another 6 months of building this rom. D:
On the plus side, that means a "guaranteed" six months of support (I need the latest and greatest).


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> At least you didn't choose n00ble
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you plan on switching to in December?


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> At least you didn't choose n00ble
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got my D2 on September of 2010 and they let me upgrade sometime in April of this year .. so thats 5 months in advance .. so i think you can maybe upgrade next month since you're suppost to be able to upgrade after 20 months


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> I got my D2 on September of 2010 and they let me upgrade sometime in April of this year .. so thats 5 months in advance .. so i think you can maybe upgrade next month since you're suppost to be able to upgrade after 20 months


Meh, it's an expense I can't deal with at the moment and it's not like the phone is broke (and if it does, I've already got a backup one on hand xD)


----------



## Haroldz123 (Oct 10, 2011)

i am downgrading to ipad 2


----------



## gsr18 (Sep 25, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> Whatever has a keyboard and isn't Motorola...


Are you on VZW? I'm curious as to if you have any phones you're waiting (or hoping) will be coming down the pipeline...that would have been my EXACT same answer and I, unfortunately, have yet to have seen anything other than the Droid # phones that have good keyboards and are decent phones.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

gsr18 said:


> Are you on VZW? I'm curious as to if you have any phones you're waiting (or hoping) will be coming down the pipeline...that would have been my EXACT same answer and I, unfortunately, have yet to have seen anything other than the Droid # phones that have good keyboards and are decent phones.


Yeah, on vzw here. And honestly, I'm still watching what's being put out.


----------



## gsr18 (Sep 25, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> Yeah, on vzw here. And honestly, I'm still watching what's being put out.


Same. Honestly I don't understand why no other manufacturer really bothers with a QWERTY phone. I know its not a huge market, but moto basically has it almost entirely to themselves in the US, as far as vzw goes. You'd think some other manufacturer would want SOME piece of that pie...


----------



## Kickasz23 (Jun 21, 2011)

Bikerdude I was able to upgrade four months early today. I explain that my data and singnal dropped often they approved me in two mins

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

Kickasz23 said:


> Bikerdude I was able to upgrade four months early today. I explain that my data and singnal dropped often they approved me in two mins
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


I got my upgrade 3 months before my contract ended... you're eligible to upgrade once you have 20 months with the phone


----------



## ExodusC (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes, it's true Verizon does sometimes hand out upgrades months early.

Many people who pre-ordered Samsung Galaxy S3s talked Verizon into letting them upgrade early.

Bikedude, I know you (and hell, most of us) want a device with a keyboard, but Verizon has been pushing the SGS3 hard, so it's always an avenue to at least look into.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Solution: Buy S3, plug computer keyboard into S3. XD
not very portable though


----------



## angryshuna (Aug 14, 2011)

ExodusC said:


> Yes, it's true Verizon does sometimes hand out upgrades months early.
> 
> Many people who pre-ordered Samsung Galaxy S3s talked Verizon into letting them upgrade early.


I've tried to get them to let me do this twice and the answer has been "you can't do that with a brand new phone." Any idea what the magic words are to make it happen or is it entirely up to the person on the other line?


----------



## Kickasz23 (Jun 21, 2011)

I got mine 4months before my 20th month.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------

